# Family Hols in Ireland



## Coolaboy (31 Dec 2008)

Happy New Year to all. I am looking to bring my wife and our 2 and 4 yr old boys and myself for a family summer hol in Ireland. Looking for self catering. Went to Spiddeog Self catering in Spidal last year and it was great. Looking for something in Cork this year. Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## joanmul (31 Dec 2008)

Schull is supposed to be beautiful and very suitable for young children. There are self-catering holiday homes there but I believe they are booked out very early - if not from year to year.


----------



## huskerdu (1 Jan 2009)

The Quality hotel in Youghal is a good idea. 
There are self catering apartments and cottages and you have the use of the hotel pool and other facilities.


----------



## oldtimer (1 Jan 2009)

Go into  Supervaluegetawaybreaks.ie - collect stamps at Supervalue and get a good choice of holidays at hotels and self catering at reasonable prices.


----------



## Coolaboy (1 Jan 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hillsalt (1 Jan 2009)

We went to Cobh last summer and we were blown away.

 We fell in love with the place when we arrived. Wife and kids also enjoyed Fota Wildlife Park.


----------



## Coolaboy (2 Jan 2009)

Yes, I am thinking of Cobh or Youghal. Kids would love Fota. Would it better to try to get a good deal now or wait till mid Feb, March. Cant see bookings been too big this year and I may get a better deal later in the year. What do people think?


----------



## bertie1 (4 Jan 2009)

Stayed at Sandycove beach Villas Rosscarbery West Cork last year , great location , the beach was across the road. http://www.sandycovebeach.com

The beauty was the shop is about a km so the kids didn't have their hands out looking for money every time I turned around. We even got 5 sunny days out of 7 at the start of July ( wet & all as the summer was)


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Jan 2009)

Have a look also on www.daft.ie under Holiday Homes. You can click on the county and then on the town you'd like to stay in.


----------



## allthedoyles (4 Jan 2009)

Tramore Co Waterford has everything


----------



## TreeTiger (4 Jan 2009)

I have used Dream Ireland several times to book self-catering trips in Ireland and have usually find them pretty good.  Here's a , you can just click on one of the pins and find out what accommodation is available in that area.


----------

